# Bhagvad Geeta Be Made National "dharma Shastra" !



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 10, 2007)

Bhagvad Geeta be made national 'dharma shastra': HC 

*Allahabad, Sep 10 (PTI): *In a judgement that may ruffle many feathers, the Allahabad High Court has said that Bhagvad Geeta should be made the national 'dharma shastra' of the country and it should be considered a fundamental duty of all citizens to follow the 'dharma' as propounded by it.

"As India has recognised its national flag, national anthem, national bird, national animal and national flower, Bhagvad Geeta may be considered as national (rashtriya) dharma shastra," Justice S N Srivastava has observed. 

In an order dated August 30, he said the Bhagvad Geeta had greatly inspired those involved in the freedom struggle and continues to inspire people from all walks of life. 
"Hence, it is the duty of every citizen of India under Article 51-A of the Constitution of India, irrespective of caste, creed or religion, to follow dharma as propounded by the Geeta," he said. 

The observation came while hearing a petition filed by Shyamal Ranjan Mukherji, a priest of Gopal Thakur Mandir in Varanasi, who had moved the court challenging the sale of the properties of the temple by his brother. 

Significantly, a flutter was caused by another order passed by Justice Srivastava on April 5 this year, in which he had ruled that Muslims were not a minority group in Uttar Pradesh and hence educational institutions run by them were not entitled for benefits enjoyed by minority institutions.
The order was, however, stayed the very next day by a division bench of the High Court. 

It was argued on behalf of the state government before the division bench, that "the question of minority status for Muslims was neither before the single judge nor any relief was sought on the basis thereof. It was, therefore, not necessary to adjudicate on the issue".

Justice Srivastava had retired on September 4 last, five days after passing the latest order. 

source: http://www.outlookindia.com/pti_print.asp?id=502754


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 10, 2007)

> Justice Srivastava had retired on September 4 last, five days after passing the latest order.




MAY HE IS TRYING TO PLEASE GOD AND BOOK PLACE IN SWARAG lOK !!

bUT SURELY THERE MANY OTHERS WITH THEIR DHARAM GRANTH IN SAME LINE UP!


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 10, 2007)

As this was his last judgement before retirement it looks like the sleeping hindu of judge just got woken


----------



## TGill (Sep 11, 2007)

The judge missed something from his statement:
Bhagvad Geeta should be made national dharma and lawyers should start speaking law from geeta instead of consitution.
Good news for murderers as they will all be free now:
Na koi marta hai na koi marta hai
yeh main nahin kehta geeta mein likha hai.
This judge seems to be as stupid as a khalistani. But who knows what is going to happen, idiocracy rules the wold.


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

TGill said:


> The judge missed something from his statement:
> Bhagvad Geeta should be made national dharma and lawyers should start speaking law from geeta instead of consitution.
> Good news for murderers as they will all be free now:
> Na koi marta hai na koi marta hai
> ...



Dear tgill

In this world their are many islamic nations,christian nations.Similarly some  hindu's and sikhs too have dreams of hindu rashtra and khalistan.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.outlookindia.com/pti_news.asp?id=503007


Bhagwad Gita, the nationa 'dharama shastra'?

*NEW DELHI, SEP 11 (PTI)* 
The Allahabad High Court's observations that Bhagvad Gita should be made the national 'dharma shastra' today evoked strong reactions from Government which said the remarks should be ignored and scriptures of all religions should be respected. 

Legal experts also came out against the observations of Justice S N Srivastava in an August 30 judgement that Gita should be made the national 'dharma shastra'. 

Law Minister H R Bhardwaj asked: "For Muslims, it is the Quran and the Christians have the Bible. Every religion has its own dharma shastra, so how can we say it (Geeta) is for the entire nation?". 

"We have to respect the scriptures of other religions. Therefore, the observation needs to be ignored. It does not apply to everybody," he said. 
"No judge can think like this, that there should be no freedom of religion or conscience," Bhardwaj said. 

In Lucknow, Member of Muslim Personal Law Board Maulana Khalid Rashid said "we and our religious leaders are also shocked at this Constitutional expert's judgment". 

Noted media personality Sayeed Naqvi said "Bhagvad Geeta is a part of our culture and they are trying to make it a religious text". 

Former Chief Justice of India V N Khare said "it is a personal view which you (the judge) cannot impose in a judgement". "What he (the judge) says is not Constitutional," he added. 

A leader of the saffron brigade, B P Singhal, came to the rescue of Justice Srivastava and said the remarks were "not made as a Hindu but as a judge, he has justice in his mind".

Justice Srivastava's observation on Gita were made while hearing a petition filed by a priest of Varanasi temple over a dispute involving a temple property. 

He had said the Gita had greatly inspired those involved in the freedom struggle and continues to inspire people from all walks of life. 
"Hence, it is the duty of every citizen of India under Article 51-A of the Constitution of India, irrespective of caste, creed or religion, to follow dharma as propounded by the Geeta," he said.


----------



## kanwar.plaha (Sep 11, 2007)

Some of the comments show stark hatred of Hindus in general. It is uncalled for.

Also, I have no issues with Gita being made the dharma shastra because it is probably the oldest one we have. Any objections to this?


----------



## kds1980 (Sep 11, 2007)

kanwar.plaha said:


> Some of the comments show stark hatred of Hindus in general. It is uncalled for.
> 
> Also, I have no issues with Gita being made the dharma shastra because it is probably the oldest one we have. Any objections to this?



I am not a hindu hater and i don't have any objection to this.but the fact is a seculer country can't allow a religious book to be dharam shastra.you cannot force all the people of other religions to accept book of  majority to accept.It is same as muslims imposing quran on others


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 11, 2007)

being old merely does not qualifu it to become law in country 

Take your time to read some posts on forum and it will become clear that there is no body hating Hindus here and offcourse there is no reason to do so 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Sep 11, 2007)

Justice Srivastava is a closet RSS pracharak

with impending possible elections this was another twist of the tail of the fundamentalism bull by RSS

also for the records-

the remarks were not recorded in official court proceedings

these were made after the judge had pronounced judgement and made as "remarks"

such remarks do not carry any consitutional weights..

its almost like the stupid bollywood movies judges who make diatribes


----------



## harpreetsingh (Sep 14, 2007)

*The News.*

The Article/news about Geeta may be made as ‘National Dharma’ has provided us a chance to introspect as to what are the chances that even if it is implemented in future can we really hold it unconstitutional . It is the analysis that I did for self-study. It is presented below that includes the constitutional provisions as well. Whether Geeta is good or not is not discussed here.[1]


*Reference of Gita in SGGS ji*


To the best of knowledge The reference of Geeta has appeared in one of the entry of Namdev ji. It is quoted below. No where in the Granth Sahib ji there is condemnation of the same.

gurmiq rwm nwm ghu mIqw ] (874-16, goNf, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
gurmat raam naam gahu meetaa.
Follow the Guru's Teachings, and hold tight to the Lord's Name, O friend.
pRxvY nwmw ieau khY gIqw ]5]2]6] (874-17, goNf, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
paranvai naamaa i-o kahai geetaa. ||5||2||6||
Thus prays Naam Dayv, and so says the Gita as well. ||5||2||6||



*Reference Of Vedas In Granth sahib Maharaj*

There are many entries of Vedas in Granth Sahib ji. I am quoting a few here. The reference shows that it is admitted that it is highly respected scripture. I am not able to quote others as the entries are many. I am skipping thru. the other entries may kindly be seen and if someone finds out whether these have been condemned in Granth Sahib ji. It may be posted for the benefit of all.

*No.1.*

gurmuiK nwdM gurmuiK vydM gurmuiK rihAw smweI ] (2-8, jpu, mÚ 1)
gurmukh naadaN gurmukh vaydaN gurmukh rahi-aa samaa-ee.
The Guru's Word is the Sound-current of the Naad; the Guru's Word is the Wisdom of the Vedas; the Guru's Word is all-pervading.

*No.2*

bhaa-ee ray gur bin gi-aan na ho-ay.
O Siblings of Destiny, without the Guru, there is no spiritual wisdom.
pUChu bRhmy nwrdY byd ibAwsY koie ]1] rhwau ] (59-8, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
poochhahu barahmay naardai bayd bi-aasai ko-ay. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Go and ask Brahma, Naarad and Vyaas, the writer of the Vedas. ||1||Pause||

However, Rehatnama Of SGPC has some points about Upnishadas and other scriptures 
Coming now straight to the point The following is presented.

*Sikhs Non Entity in India*

Do we have the constitutional recognition as Sikhs in India, the largest Democracy on the mother Earth . No Sir, Sikhs are treated almost as clan as part of Hindus and have no separate identity so far as the constitution Of India is concerned. Similar is the treatment to Budhist and Jains. Sikhs are non-entity so far as the constitution is concerned. Given below are the extracts of the relevant Article of the Constitution Of India. _Article here would mean section as is read in other Statutes_. The constitution Of India is also a statute. It does a lip service for Sikhs and that is all. I do not know as to what SGPC has done for last so many decades. Even Muslims having 10 times the population Of Sikhs in India enjoy minority status. Sikhs do not have those benefits. May be it is an eye opener for some of us.

*Constitution Of India*

*Relevant Article Of Constitution Of India: In reference to Religion and faith.*

The following _article _deals with the above matter.

(1) Subject to public order, morality and health and to the other provisions of this Part, all persons are equally entitled to freedom of conscience and the right freely to profess, practise and propagate religion.
(2) Nothing in this article shall affect the operation of any existing law or prevent the State from making any law—
(_a_) regulating or restricting any economic, financial, political or other secular activity which may be associated with religious practice;
(_b_) providing for social welfare and reform or the throwing open of Hindu religious institutions of a public character to all classes and sections of Hindus.

_Explanation I.—_The wearing and carrying of _kirpans_ shall be deemed to be included in the profession of the Sikh religion.

_Explanation II.—_In sub-clause (_b_) of clause (2), the reference to Hindus shall be construed as including a reference to persons professing the Sikh, Jaina or Buddhist religion, and the reference to Hindu religious institutions shall be construed accordingly.

SEE Expanation II aa above. 
******************************************************************************
Are we are proud to be Classed with Hindus.? It is Courtesy non-action SGPC and its bandwagon


*Conclusion*

A. Gita or any other scrpture can be made national Dharma and as per above analysis it is constitutionally feasible even under article 51A of the Constitution Of India. May be it is morally wrong. But we live in a democracy where we are governed by a written constitution that our Parliament has approved  long back.The following questions are worthy of further analysis.

1.We lack a strong leadership in Sikhs. Most of SGPC members seem to be unaware of this and also of their duty toward the Khalsa Panth. I shall not indulge in criticism beyond this as they are successful in keeping Harmandir Sahib Intact.

2.Are we united at International Forum.? There was a problem in France regarding Turban. There was a problem about Sikhs head gear being checked and likewise so many others may be there that need not be included.

[1] [Note:I have read Geeta more than 100 times. As an objective analyst I like the quotes. Geeta is the extract of The Vedas and upnishdas that are stated to be created by The Almighty.Infact I referred to Geeta after going thru. Granth Sahib ji Maharaj]


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 14, 2007)

Dear Friend 

I think otherwise 

I think It is morally OK to make Gita National Dharma as I have also read It ( Translation ) and Found out it s just same as Guru Granth Sahib 

But TechnicallY its difficult 

Even if Hindu majority tries to pass such bill in both Houses of parliament it would be a failure for sure  

why?  even in this country no doubt Hindu is Majority but still they they dont have say on such MAtter s pretaining to their Religious matter and they have hardly Achieved any ting in such sense even in the past  be it RAM JANAM BHUMI or RAM SETU to be latest  .

Hindus are not united and not intergrated on such issues and its fact even a Majoruty in India HIndu do suffer at the hands of others in this country 


JAtinder Singh


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Sep 15, 2007)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh Sadh Sangat Ji

This is what the Indian Constitution says:

*Preamble*
WE, THE PEOPLE OF INDIA, having solemnly resolved to constitute India into a SOVEREIGN SOCIALIST SECULAR DEMOCRATIC REPUBLIC and to secure to all its citizens:
JUSTICE, social, economic and political;
LIBERTY of thought, expression, belief, faith and worship;
EQUALITY of status and of opportunity; and to promote among them all FRATERNITY assuring the dignity of the individual and the unity and integrity of the Nation;
IN OUR CONSTITUENT ASSEMBLY this twenty-sixth day of November, 1949, do HEREBY ADOPT, ENACT AND GIVE TO OURSELVES THIS CONSTITUTION.



*Part IVA Fundamental Duties*
*Article 51A Fundamental duties*
It shall be the duty of every citizen of India -
(a) to abide by the Constitution and respect its ideals and institutions, the National Flag and the National Anthem;
(b) to cherish and follow the noble ideals which inspired our national struggle for freedom;
(c) to uphold and protect the sovereignty, unity and integrity of India;
(d) to defend the country and render national service when called upon to do so;
(e) to promote harmony and the spirit of common brotherhood amongst all the people of India transcending religious, linguistic and regional or sectional diversities; to renounce practices derogatory to the dignity of women;
(f) to value and preserve the rich heritage of our composite culture;
(g) to protect and improve the natural environment including forests, lakes, rivers and wild life, and to have compassion for living creatures;
(h) to develop the scientific temper, humanism and the spirit of inquiry and reform;
(i) to safeguard public property and to abjure violence;
(j) to strive towards excellence in all spheres of individual and collective activity so that the nation constantly rises to higher levels of endeavour and achievement.


Do you think the judgement applies to all that is said in the Article? 

Please forgive me.

Gurvinder Kaur


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 15, 2007)

> he RSS has sought to blame Prime Minister Manmohan Singh directly for the controversial affidavit on Lord Ram and pointed to his Sikh faith and its sacred texts that contain numerous references to the revered figure.
> An editorial in RSS mouthpiece 'Organiser' alleged that Congress chief Sonia Gandhi would not be able to understand India and its "identity Ram" because of her foreign and Catholic origin.
> "Prime minister Manmohan Singh, a confirmed religious Sikh, should have known better, for the holy Guru Granth Sahib, holy gurbani of revered Guru Gobind Singh are known for their salutations to Sri Ram," the Sangh mouthpiece wrote.
> "Sonia Gandhi will not know. She will never understand this country. No foreigner can fathom the place of Sri Ram in the lives of the people of this country. Sri Ram is the identity of India. But the UPA action was premeditated and calculated," it said.
> ...



This is good example how Hindus are do divided on CORE issues of their religion so it better we Foget about GITA as national Dharma even hindus will apposes this surely!!!

© Copyright PTI. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of any PTI content, including by framing or similar means, is expressly prohibited without their prior written consent.


----------

